# Greatest gaming tragedy?



## Istanbul (May 27, 2008)

I've been using the same PS2 memory card since I got the system, shortly after its launch. I took the card over to a friend's house, and now, it's gone; literally hundreds and hundreds of hours of work, gone in a puff of smoke.

What's the worst gaming tragedy to happen to you?


----------



## Magica (May 27, 2008)

I've had instances where the Game Genie or Game Shark would erase either my Yoshi's Island cart or PSX memory card completely.  The memory card especially had some complete RPG and game files on it.


----------



## Dyluck (May 27, 2008)

My Kirby's Super Star data got deleted somehow. :\



DragonMagica said:


> I've had instances where the Game Genie or Game Shark would erase either my Yoshi's Island cart or PSX memory card completely.  The memory card especially had some complete RPG and game files on it.



That's what you get for cheating.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 27, 2008)

When I found out my little sister (this is when I was 7 and got Pokemon blue) deleted my game...I worked so hard I had every Pokemon. I had to start all over again. q.q


----------



## Magica (May 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> My Kirby's Super Star data got deleted somehow. :\
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you get for cheating.



If I've already played the game through then it doesn't apply.


----------



## Dyluck (May 27, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> If I've already played the game through then it doesn't apply.


----------



## Fou-lu (May 27, 2008)

Having to start Pokemon Sapphire over because of the batteries dieing during the save process.........twice.

Oh and I also had my entire GC memory card with all my saves on it die on me once.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 27, 2008)

I got all the way to the last part of Hong Kong my first time through Deus Ex and I received a memory error that prevented me from going any further and I had to start all over.


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 27, 2008)

Random game corruption

EX. Mobile Suit Gundam: Encounters in Space

Got all mobile suits unlocked...after a good month of trying...data went corrupt and had to retry all over again. God was I ever angry....gah. but i got everything back eventually..but what the heck. that is a bunch of crap X.x


----------



## Rilvor (May 27, 2008)

My mother bumped into the stand while walking by and knocked my Gamecube over, breaking whatever spins the disks X_X


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2008)

When my older brother came back from college and casually told me all the memory from the Gamecube memory card he borrowed got deleted. >=\

Oh, and the internal battery of my Pokemon Gold breaking.


----------



## lilEmber (May 27, 2008)

My PS2, and Xbox one both on a single shelf, the shelf breaking randomly both falling the xbox being completely destroyed along with my Halo 2 limited edition ALMOST being ruined but I managed to pry it out without a scratch, the PS2 was mostly working but both mem cards (one 32mb one 8mb) were destroyed and the SOCOM 3 game was broken, I never got a xbox for years after so my Xbox live gold (70 or so dollars) was pointless...the Ps2 failed after a year.

Also my N64 games all got mem wiped because my sister thought it would be funny.


----------



## Minu (May 27, 2008)

A few years back, me and my sisters were really into playing games all day long, fighting over it, all that jazz.  So we had a whole bunch of save files on our Gamecube--Almost finished Windwaker game on multiple files, nearly all characters unlocked Melee(That's a feat when you're younger!) and definitely more. =P  Well, one day, we go to play... All save files except Mario Kart or something were erased.  Me and my older sister think it was our younger sister, but she denies it.  She was the only one who played Mario Kart really, though!

That, and we had a bit of a scuffle between the 360 support team over a week old 360 red ringing and we lost some Live gamesssss.  We ended up winning that and got our games back, even though I think it was technically against policy xD;  It's all good now, though!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 27, 2008)

Sega.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 27, 2008)

The dreaded Ring of Fire...


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2008)

Someone spilling vodka on my N64 and destroying both the console and Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Wovstah (May 27, 2008)

I think my worst gaming tragedy was not related to game data, but image data.  I had a gamecube memory card for Melee snaps.  My bro thought it would be nice to make a new Animal Crossing town and deleted all those snaps I made in camera mode. ;_;

They were so good...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 27, 2008)

CD-i. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Armaetus (May 27, 2008)

My idiot brother accidently overwriting my savefile for Subspace Emissary single player in Brawl when I was in Subspace..later another game at the same spot simply disappears.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 27, 2008)

The Xbox360 overheating and quit working.
or...
The Nintendo getting fried by lightning.
or...
The Playstation 2's disk drive motor and cooling fan quitting.


----------



## Project_X (May 27, 2008)

E.T. for the Atari was made.

Barnone, the greatest videogame tragedy of all time.


----------



## E-mannor (May 27, 2008)

well i beat my brother in halo 3 and he got pissed, and threw his controller at me

he seemed to forget that it was a wired controller and he pulled the xbox 360 off of the table, and caused his soda to spill all over it.

and the combined weight of the thrown controller and fallen xbox toppled over the 54 inch flat screen tv and it landed on my brother.

he got a concussion and my parents blamed me.

~note: this did not really happen, but doesn't it make you situation seem much better?


----------



## Dyluck (May 28, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> well i beat my brother in halo 3 and he got pissed, and threw his controller at me
> 
> he seemed to forget that it was a wired controller and he pulled the xbox 360 off of the table, and caused his soda to spill all over it.
> 
> ...



Fix'd.


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (May 28, 2008)

My Pokemon Sapphire game becoming faulty, not just the internal clock, either. >_>;


----------



## kitetsu (May 28, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> My PS2, and Xbox one both on a single shelf, the shelf breaking randomly both falling the xbox being completely destroyed along with my Halo 2 limited edition ALMOST being ruined but I managed to pry it out without a scratch, the PS2 was mostly working but both mem cards (one 32mb one 8mb) were destroyed and the SOCOM 3 game was broken, I never got a xbox for years after so my Xbox live gold (70 or so dollars) was pointless...the Ps2 failed after a year.
> 
> Also my N64 games all got mem wiped because my sister thought it would be funny.



Hopefully you learned your lesson and lined up your replacements horizontally on solid ground.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> CD-i. 'Nuff said.



I wouldn't call that a tragedy since barely anyone even knew it existed until the internet started making fun of how terrible it was


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 28, 2008)

The language in Silicon Valley changing and me not knowing how to change it back.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 28, 2008)

NOt a tragedy but a dissapointment.

Okami's voice over,

"BIP BIP BIP BIP BIP BIP BIP BIP BIP BIP BIP!!! BIP BIP!! BIP BIP BIP!!!"
x.X Made me quit playing.

Also.

GTA San Andreas. I got FAR into the game before they patched the "Hot Coffee" and then lost my game. Bought a new one, had to start over from the beginning because the memory was no longer compatable with the patched version of the game.

And.

GTA4. And I don't have a Ps3. Only Ps2 and GC.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 28, 2008)

12-year-olds using voice chat.

I'd have no problem with them if they'd just *shut the fuck up.*


----------



## Bokracroc (May 29, 2008)

Horrorshow said:


> 12-year-olds using voice chat.
> 
> I'd have no problem with them if they'd just *shut the fuck up.*


Yes.
That's even worse than what EA turned into.


----------



## TehSean (May 29, 2008)

Watching my friend crawl on his knees toward his playstation after waking up in the morning and going. "Noooo, where's Tekken Ball Mode.. Noooooooo..." because his memory card ate it.


----------



## LordWibble (May 29, 2008)

I said this in another thread, but it's worth repeating. Psychonauts, because it ENDS.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 29, 2008)

At least it had a proper ending unlike BG&E and Anarchronox.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 29, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Yes.
> That's even worse than what EA turned into.



Haha, EA is the Wal-Mart of the gaming industry


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2008)

PokÃ©mon Gold.  Conquered everything except that final battle against Ash, years later I discover that the cart's battery died.  Took with it some of my favorite critters.


----------



## Istanbul (May 30, 2008)

LordWibble, I've got you beat. They were going to make a Psychonauts 2, but they CANCELLED it.


----------



## LordWibble (May 30, 2008)

Istanbul said:


> LordWibble, I've got you beat. They were going to make a Psychonauts 2, but they CANCELLED it.



Sounds like a stupid rumour to me... Besides Tim is hard at work at the moment making Brutal Legend, with Jack Black. JACK. FREAKING. BLACK.


----------



## Ink-Eyes (Jun 1, 2008)

Getting to disk 3 of Final Fantasy 7 with no memory card (after getting PSX >.<) and having the dog step on the reset button.


----------



## LordWibble (Jun 1, 2008)

Ink-Eyes said:


> Getting to disk 3 of Final Fantasy 7 with no memory card (after getting PSX >.<) and having the dog step on the reset button.



Urgh you just reminded me... Up to the last bosses of both Final Fantasy IX and X, decided to start new games, saved over my old ones  . I also did this to my 118% complete Spyro 3 game.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 1, 2008)

This talk of saving over crap reminds me of Final Fantasy 1&2 for my GBA. I completed FF2 and then started a "Dawn of Rebirth" file over the first one by mistake. I guess all that work of having the party beat up on themselves was kinda wasted...

Which reminds me, I never did beat that Dawn of Rebirth file... Then again, I'm not sure you can blame me when you don't get a chance to heal and restock supplies until halfway through the scenario, and after that the difficulty jumps so high that you can't get through Pandemonium without some serious training in the previous cave.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 1, 2008)

PS2 mistake with me too. Since the PS2 I had was not wireless, there was an extension/USB cord going from the PS2 to it's controller on the couch. Watching a movie on it, my dog sees people in the other room, runs over the cord pulling the PS2 over it's "stand" and onto the floor. Nothing on the outside looked broken. I tried to start it back up on the TV again, no image and it was taking longer than usual to load.


----------



## Azure (Jun 2, 2008)

Straight from the console ports, no gameplay tweaks.  A mouse and a keyboard are not a fucking EXBAWKS CONTROLLER.  Please bother to change the gameplay mechanics a bit.


----------



## LordWibble (Jun 2, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Straight from the console ports, no gameplay tweaks.  A mouse and a keyboard are not a fucking EXBAWKS CONTROLLER.  Please bother to change the gameplay mechanics a bit.



Quote for so very, very, much truth.


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 2, 2008)

I was playing a ROM of Lufia, and I got all the way to the end of the game, but I was missing a certain item I should have gotten a long time ago.  I had no freaking clue how to get it and just gave up.  =(

I've beaten the other two games and loved the hell out of them, but this game just bothered the hell out of me for this.  There's no way I'm restarting.



Also a scratch on the first disk of FF7.  I had already gone through the game, but I wanted to restart, and I couldn't get past this one point because it kept freezing on me.  =(  **Tragicness


----------



## Ink-Eyes (Jun 2, 2008)

Jhetmonev said:


> Also a scratch on the first disk of FF7. I had already gone through the game, but I wanted to restart, and I couldn't get past this one point because it kept freezing on me. =( **Tragicness


 
Reminds me of the time I left my step-brothers girlfriend borrow my copy of FF7 and thier system scratched it, instead of taking it to the local gaming store to replace it or buff the scratch out they used black fingernail polish to fix it and ruined my game. Black Label original casing and everything....without a disk 1, always froze after Sephiroth killed Aerith


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Jun 5, 2008)

When SEGA lost their balls turning their mascot from a legend into an iconic corporate whore. Which I hope to rectify with my project.


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 5, 2008)

Dude! You can't rectify Sonic, there are kids who play that game. You're gonna...

...wait, what?

...oh, *rectify*. Nevermind. Proceed.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 5, 2008)

Louis the Hedgehog said:


> When SEGA lost their balls turning their mascot from a legend into an iconic corporate whore. Which I hope to rectify with my project.



Not Sega. Sega publishes both crappy and quality titles. Sonic Team is to blame for all the world's shit.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 5, 2008)

The general badtardization of the entire industry via CRAP games such as GTA and Halo


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 5, 2008)

I will say that one of the greatest gaming tragedies currently occurring is the failure of game companies to create new and original titles. Where is today's Katamari Damacy? Where is today's Animal Crossing?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 5, 2008)

Animal Crossing is as boring as bat-shit.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 5, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Animal Crossing is as boring as bat-shit.



LIES!!! I'm sure someone can get some entertainment out of bat shit...


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 15, 2009)

It may seem like speculation and rumors, but i can prove what I said earlier.
http://www.tssznews.com/2009/01/05/the-blog-sega-doesnt-want-you-to-read/



> In the end, what this blog really represents is that, even within their own ranks, members of Segaâ€™s staff are unhappy with the direction Sonic Team as a development studio has headed. While it was easy to assume such, we now have confirmation of internal strife between Sonic Team and their parent subsidary, Sega of Japan. In relation, this goes a long way to explain the shortcomings of games produced by Sonic Team: *They are forced to work on a franchise they no longer care about, and when they do get a chance to stretch their legs, it is under tight restrictions.*


 
And so I plan to turn all of the voices of the fans who are screaming out for something good into a single resonating frequency that can break down any barrier. let's see how well they ignore having their eardrumbs shattered.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 15, 2009)

I turned off the Xbox while it was saving for the lulz.  I didn't luagh afterwards


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

There's a few

1. A years worth of games where stolen from me.
2. I left my SNES and Sega genises with a shit load of games up in PA.
3. I've lost countless memory cards with hundreds of hours of work.
4. A large number of controllers where lost or broken over the years.
5. the power went out when I completed mission 45 in guilty gear X2. (if you've played the game you know my pain)

There's probably more but they're just somewhere in the back of my mind.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 16, 2009)

- When my  Xbox got a red-ring of Death

- When my Elder Scrolls: Oblivion disc broke on me

-Accidently overwriting save game files. My next one would be ff7 Crisis core, I got two save games. The ultimate recipie for disaster


----------



## Holsety (Feb 16, 2009)

When my Golden Sun TLA and FE7 data began randomly wiping itself... I had to resort to ROMs ;_;


Buying Red Alert 3


----------



## Lukar (Feb 16, 2009)

During 2004's Holiday season, I received a PS2 demo from PlayStation Underground... When I got done playing it after awhile, I checked the data on my memory card, and THE DAMN THING DELETED EVERYTHING ON THE CARD. I was pissed, because I had been playing through Jak 3, my friend's copy of Sly Cooper, and a few other games. I don't think Sony every did anything about the demos, either.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 16, 2009)

Final Fantasy X-2 ruining everything I worked for in Final Fantasy X.


TIDUS COMES BACK?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 16, 2009)

Buying Granstream Saga and Alundra 2. Granstream was boring (I can't bring myself to play it anymore), and Alundra 2 was unfair.

Good thing I bought them used.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 16, 2009)

Van Buren's cancellation, followed by the acquisition of the Fallout IP by Bethesda "Talentless Hacks" Softworks.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 16, 2009)

The game Metal Arms:Glitch in the System not getting the recognition it deserved. It is truly an awesome game, but nobody heard of it or bought it =< The developers went bankrupt to no sequel TT-TT


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 16, 2009)

-Having all my PS2 games rendered unusable because everyone else is too damn negligent and can't do fuck all when it comes to putting them in the goddamn cases when they want to play their own games.
-One of my little brother's friends going "OMG!!! VIDEOGAMES!!!!" and subsequently wiping my memory card clean and fucking the system's settings.


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 16, 2009)

Superman 64. 

OH GOD WHY.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

FF crystal chronicles. So horrible.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 16, 2009)

The Dreamcast. 

The system had SUCH potential. And yet hype, hackers, and lack of third-party support sent that system spiraling to its death.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 17, 2009)

Soulcalibur 3, 
any South Park game,
Mortal Kombat Armageddon,
death of Clover Studios,
death and rebirth of Turok,


----------



## Hyena (Feb 17, 2009)

- When my first generation PSX started to run slow (still works, just is picky and slow)

- When I sold my copy of "Myst" for the PSX without knowing how rare it was.

- When my 1st generation PS2 developed the dreaded "Disc Read Error" for the blue CD's.

- Going from playing Oblivion for the longest time, to trying to play Elder Scrolls III Morrowind again.

Uhh lets see, what else. . .

- Beating Lord Saddler on my first try in Resident Evil 4. 

- Having my battery die in my Sega Saturn 

- Having my video card overheat and restart the computer when just about to beat Oblivion (main quests)


----------



## pheonix (Feb 17, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Soulcalibur 3,
> any South Park game,
> *Mortal Kombat Armageddon,*
> death of Clover Studios,
> death and rebirth of Turok,



I was very displeased at this game, twas a true tragedy.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 17, 2009)

tried the crooked cartige trick with legend of zelda ocarina of time. after you lose your sword in the final battle with gannon if you save and then pull the cartige out at one corner it is supposed to cause all kinds of neat glitches to mess with...

no one told me it only works on the first ones released

it erased all 3 files T_T and one was perfect with no game overs and i had all the items (including all 100 gold skulltulas)

i was able to do the trick on a gold cartirige (withc are for sure part of the firt ones released) and it was worth it to be able to play with so many glitches.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 17, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> tried the crooked cartige trick with legend of zelda ocarina of time. after you lose your sword in the final battle with gannon if you save and then pull the cartige out at one corner it is supposed to cause all kinds of neat glitches to mess with...
> 
> no one told me it only works on the first ones released
> 
> ...



Do you know about the 999 gold skulltulas glitch?


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Do you know about the 999 gold skulltulas glitch?



no....

the other glitches i know of is the spot near the castle you can climb up as a kid but shoould not be able to climb (very tricky, took me hours, you follow the seam in the grass) and you can get beind the castle and its really funky looking.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 17, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> no....
> 
> the other glitches i know of is the spot near the castle you can climb up as a kid but shoould not be able to climb (very tricky, took me hours, you follow the seam in the grass) and you can get beind the castle and its really funky looking.



That's cool, didn't know about that one. But as for the 999 glitch, what you do is as a kid you walk to the right from kakiriko village to the lone tree near the bridge. Use a bomb to find the secret hole and jump down, there's a spider there. The next part is hard and can take hours to do. You kill the little bastard and use your boomerang to get the medallion thing and back flip to the circle that takes you back up. The boomerang comes back before the little sequence showing link look up before you jump out of the hole. After you go back down and the spider is still there cause the game didn't have time to process the fact that you collected the medallion. You can get as many spiders you want till you reach 999. It's better then searching for them all cause I don't know about you but I always forget where like 2 or 3 of them are. lol


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 17, 2009)

Funny. I just got through collecting all 100 for what I believe was my first time.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont have THAT many, lets see...
-UT3 having almost no active players for the PC version... the game is awesome but it looks like im kinda alone with that opinion >.>
-the fact that okami will most likely not get a sequel...
-the "legend of spyro" games and the latest entries in the "crash bandicoot" franchises...
-almost every newer sonic game
-my crash bandicoot saves geting deleted >.< the one for crash 2 was almost perfect and the one for crash 3: warped had 104%, i found every secret :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2009)

Street Fighter online mouse generation
Street Fighter: The Movie : The game
 All of Mortal Kombat


----------

